# Words based on personal names (eponyms)



## bragpipes

I did not know if this belonged in the etymology forum or all languages, because it's between the two.

Are there words in your language based on someone's personal name?

For example, bourse (stock exchange) being named after van der Bourse or, less directly, renard, the French word for fox, named after a fictional fox from a Germanic personal name.

Serbo-Croatian has a few, such as baraba (savage), named after the Biblical character, kralj (king) from Karl the great (Charlemagne), and car (king) from Caesar.

Arabic has the word lūṭi (homosexual) from the Biblical person Lot and _ḥussainiā_ (hussainia, named after Husayn ibn Ali) for a building/institution for Muharram commemoration and sometimes funerary services.

English has a few of them - maverick after Samuel Maverick, to galvanize after Luigi Galvani.  

I prefer things like that, character traits (savage, maverick), verbs, occupations (king), not inventions.

English has a lot of them, but most are based on inventions - nachos named after Ignacio "Nacho" Anaya, saxohpone after Adolphe Sax, kalashnikov after Mikhail Kalashnikov, but I prefer if we focused on things other than inventions.

If there are inventions/discoveries/things in your language named after someone, name them if they don't exist in English.   We don't need a repetition of "diesel comes from Rudolf Diesel" "Jacuzzi from Candido Jacuzzi" "Morse code from Samuel Morse."  They're all well known and have become internationalisms, existing in all languages.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek has that too:
*«Γαλβανισμός»* [ɣalvaniˈzmos] (masc.) --> _galvanisation_, *«γαλβανίζω»* [ɣalvaˈnizo] (verb) --> _to galvanise_ (modern words constructed in 1812).
Also:
*«Αυνανισμός»* [avnaniˈzmos] (masc.) --> _onanism, masturbation_, after the biblical figure of Onan who in the LXX Greek translation of Genesis is *«Αὐνάν» Aunán*, in late ByzGr & MoGr pronunciation [avˈnan].
*«Μιθριδατισμός»* [miθriðatiˈzmos] (masc.) --> _Mithridatism_, after Mithridates of Pontus.
*«Ιούλιος»* [iˈuli.os] (masc.), the month, is named after after Julius Caesar. *«Καίσαρ»* [ˈcesaɾ] (masc.), and in the vernacular *«Καίσαρας»* [ˈcesaɾas] (masc.) the generic title of Roman Emperors is after him too.
*«Αύγουστος»* [ˈavɣustos] (masc.), the month, is after the Roman Emperor Octavius Caesar Augustus.
*«Μαυσωλείο»* [mafsoˈli.o] (neut.) < Koine *«Μαυσωλεῖον» Mausōleîŏn* --> _Mausoleum_ is after Mausolus.


----------



## ThomasK

I found these, which are not Dutch really:
*-boycotten* – after Charles Cunningham Boycott, who was the first to be boycotted, I think
*- diesel *– after the German engineer Rudolf Diesel, inventor
*- frisbee* – after the inventor William Russel Frisbie
*- lynchen* – after William Lynch, who is said to have propagated lynching
 - *sadism *– after the French Marquis de Sade, novelist
- *sandwich* – after the Englishman John Montagu, earl of Sandwich,
*- watt* – naar de Scottish inventor James Watt
BUT sax is based on the Belgian Aldophe Sax, inventor !

By the way: look for eponyms, which are based on proper names, I believe!


----------



## Dymn

Eponyms (in English and I suppose that in a bunch of other languages):

_*daltonism *_- after John Dalton (1766-1844)
_*leotard *_- after French Jules Léotard (1838-1870)
_*magnolia *_- after French Pierre Magnol (1638-1715)
_*rafflesia *_- after British Stamford Raffles (1781-1826)
_*sideburns *_- after American Ambrose Burnside (1824-1881)
_*silhouette *_- after French Étienne de Silhouette (1709-1767)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

孫の手mago-no-te: backscratcher - after Mako from Chinese legend.
八百長yaochou: sports violation or matching fixing - after Choubee who was a grocery owner in Meiji period.
沢庵takuan: pickled daikon - after Takuan Souhou who was an abbot of Japanese Buddhism.
出歯亀debagame: peeping tom - after Ikeda Kametaro who was arrested for peeping women's bath.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian, other than international eponyms (бойкот, дизель, суд линча, силуэт ,садизм, ватт etc...), I can think of a few that are not used as widely in other languages

Альфонс / alfons/ - gigolo (form Dumas' comedy Monsieur Alphonse)
Эскулап /eskulap/ - quack / incompetent doctor  (Asclepius)
Хам /kham/ - rude person (from the biblical character Ham, son of Noah)
Оливье /Olivye/ - a type of potato salad ( after its inventor, Lucien Olivier, a 19-th century Moscow restaurateur)


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian:
Jani [Johnny] -> Azt hiszi, ő a jani. [He believes himself the cleverest man.]
Mikulás [Santa Claus] -> mikulás [guy].
Pali [dim. Paul] -> pali [sucker].
Tamás [Tom] -> hitetlen tamás [noun:unbelieving person], tamáskodik [is doubting ].
Béla -> bélás [former two forints coin].

Human properties personalized by the heroes of Hungarian literature
Pató Pál -> _patópál_ is a person who keeps postponing his todos.
Hűbele Balázs ->_ hűbelebalázs_ is a person who act on the contrary, without consideration.
Háry János -> _hárijános_ is the blustering person.

Coats
Emperor Franz Joseph -> Ferencjóska popular nickname -> _ferencjóska_ coat imitating his uniform.
István Bocskai [see his relief on the Geneva Reformation Wall ] -> _bocskai_ a very strict black suit with strings.
Attila -> _attila_ which is a fancy dress of the magnates based on the coat of the hussars.

Animals
Szent János = St. John -> _szentjánosbogár_ = glow-worm.
Mátyás = Matthias -> _mátyásmadár_ = Garrulus glandarius = Eurasian jay.
Kati = Kate -> _katicabogár_ = ladybird.

Other
II. Ulászló = King Wlaslaw II (1492-1516) = called by contemporary people as Dobzse László -> nicname Laci = Leslie -> _lacikonyha_ = kitchen tent in a marketplace selling fried meat slices. This king was so poor that he sent his servants for lunch to the market.

Let me continue with
I. Fancy cakes
1) The _dobostorta_ holds from its first maker J. C. Dobos.
_"The word 'dobos' means 'like a drum' in Hungarian. However, this cake is named after its creator, Hungarian pastry chef Josef Dobos."_
_2) _The_ rigójancsi _is named after a gypsy fiddler Rigó Jancsi.

II. Card playing terms
There are some Hungarian card games where  not only double and redouble is allowed but there are 5 ranks:
2 = kontra,
4 = rekontra,
8 = szubkontra,
16 = mordkontra,
32 = earlier_ "fedáksári_ kontra" or nowadays_ "farkasberci_ kontra".
Fedák Sári was a famous actress. Farkas Bertalan is the first Hungarian astronaut.


----------



## Encolpius

Really nice examples, franknagy. You might be interested in this thread, too....you can help me with new names


----------



## Dymn

Spanish:

_(perro)_ _*lazarillo *_"guide dog", after Lazarillo de Tormes, fictitious character from the 16th century homonymous novel, who helped a blind man when he was young
_*quevedos *_"pince-nez", after writer Francisco de Quevedo (1580-1645), who wore them


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
_Baggböler_i - "reckless deforestation", after the village Baggböle
_Lotta-rörelsen_ - The Swedish Women's Voluntary Defence Service, after a fictional character, Lotta Svärd, by Johan Ludvig Runeberg (in Finland there were a similar women's movement, Lotta Svärd-organisationen between 1920-1944, the Swedish Lotta-rörelsen took its name from them).

Sol-och-vårande - romantic scamming; not a personal name, but it was the signature used in an newspaper ad by a romantic scammer back in 1916, and it has got its Swedish name from that signature.
When talking about romantics, there are Romeo, Casanova and Don Juan, describing different romantic males.


----------



## francisgranada

Italian *biro *(ball pen), from the name of it's inventor László József Bíró.


----------



## apmoy70

franknagy said:


> Hungarian:
> ...Tamás [Tom] -> hitetlen tamás [noun:unbelieving person], tamáskodik [is doubting ]...


We have that too, *«άπιστος Θωμάς»* [ˈapistos θoˈmas] (both masc.) --> _unbelieving Thomas_, for the unbelieving person (after the Gospel narrative of doubting Thomas).
A couple more:

*«Δρακόντειοι νόμοι»* [ðraˈkondi.i ˈnomi] (masc. nom. pl.) --> Draconian Laws after the Athenian statesman Draco.
*«Τσελεμεντές»* [ʦ͡elemenˈdes] (masc.), which is the colloquial name of the cookbook (any cookbook), named after the chef Nicholas Tselementes (early 20th c.) author of the most successful Greek cookbook ever. 

Will it count if I add dozens of toponyms after ancient Greek eponymous heros? I guess not so I'll just mention the Peloponnese peninsula, named after Pelops (*«Πελοπόννησος» Pĕlŏpónnēsŏs* (fem.) lit. means _Pelop's island_), Athens (after its patron goddess Athena), the islands of Naxos (after Naxos), Tenos (after Tenos), Thessalonica/Salonica (after Alexander the Great's sister), dozens of Alexandrias founded by Alexander the Great (the most famous being the Egyptian one).


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Italian *biro *(ball pen), from the name of it's inventor László József Bíró.



and the English biro.


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> I found these, which are not Dutch really:
> *-boycotten* – after Charles Cunningham Boycott, who was the first to be boycotted, I think
> *- diesel *– after the German engineer Rudolf Diesel, inventor
> *- frisbee* – after the inventor William Russel Frisbie
> *- lynchen* – after William Lynch, who is said to have propagated lynching
> - *sadism *– after the French Marquis de Sade, novelist
> - *sandwich* – after the Englishman John Montagu, earl of Sandwich,
> *- watt* – naar de Scottish inventor James Watt
> BUT sax is based on the Belgian Aldophe Sax, inventor !
> 
> By the way: look for eponyms, which are based on proper names, I believe!


I don't know if these count as words, but they are worth mentioning anyway:

*een judas*: a traitor (based on Judas from the bible)
*een (domme) trien*: a stupid girl (probably based on Katrien)
*een nieuwsgierig aagje*: a curious girl
*een ongelovige thomas*: an infidel (based on Thomas from the bible)
*een kuise suzanna*: a virtous woman (based on Suzanna from the bible)
*een (verleidelijke) lolita*: an attractive woman (based on the Slavic name Lolita)
*een xantippe*: a furious woman (based on Socrates' wife Xanthippe)
*een bedrijvende martha*: a hard working woman (based on Martha from the bible)
*lazarus*: drunk (based on Lazarus from the bible, a guy who was cured by Jesus)
*een handige harry*: a skillful person (an alliteration)
*een oedipus*: a problem solver (based on the Greek mythology)

my favourites:

*een excuustruus*: (''an excuse truus''): a female person who has an important job in a company, just to make the company look genderequal
*een alibiali* (''an alibi ali''): an allochtone who has an important job in a company, just to make the companu look less


----------



## rusita preciosa

Just remembered - in AusE *sheila*: woman/chick

_Correction - thanks i_


----------



## ilocas2

rusita preciosa said:


> EAus



What is EAus?


----------



## arn00b

Eastern Australian.


----------



## rusita preciosa

It was a typo.
AusE = Australian English

I just thought about another one in Russian:
*Ивaн Сусaнин* /Ivan Susanin/ - someone who has bad sense of directions / gives bad directions (after the Russian 17 century folk hero who volunteered to collaborate with enemy troops and lead them to a destination and instead led them deep into the forest (in the middle of the winter) and died there together with them).


----------



## 810senior

another one in Japanese,

ホッチキス(Hotchkiss), stemming from a firm name, means a stapler. (sorry it was not PERSONAL name... )


----------



## Encolpius

810senior said:


> another one in Japanese,
> 
> ホッチキス(Hotchkiss), stemming from a firm name, means a stapler. (sorry it was not PERSONAL name... )



According to Wiki Mr. Hotchiss was an American engineer.


----------



## franknagy

Red Arrow :D said:


> *een nieuwsgierig aagje*: a curious girl


Hungarian *kíváncsi fáncsi* (from Fanni).
Mária -> Maca -> *maca = *(hated man's) mistress.
Pepita (spanich dancer) -> *pepita* (cloth pattern from black and white squares).
Káin -> *kaján* = sardonic.
Fugger German banker -> *fukar* = skimpy.
Mac Adam Scotch engineer -> *makadám*út = macadam road.
Lord Sandwich -> szendvics = sandwich.
Jankó -> fa*jankó *=  [wooden johnny] lummox.
Péter -> *pete* = ovum.
István = Stephen -> Pista = Steve -> bele*pist*ul (verb) ...be = he/she loses his/her heart for ...
Dezső = Desiderius -> *dezső* = US dollar.
Figaro -> *figaró* = barber.


----------



## Red Arrow

Oh, how could I forget? The Dutch word for villain is ''slechterik'' (*Bad Rick*), and a naughty child is a ''stouterik'' (*Naughty Rick*)


----------



## Explosión_Implosión

Diamant7 said:


> Spanish:
> 
> _(perro)_ _*lazarillo *_"guide dog", after Lazarillo de Tormes, fictitious character from the 16th century homonymous novel, who helped a blind man when he was young
> _*quevedos *_"pince-nez", after writer Francisco de Quevedo (1580-1645), who wore them



I like that two!
If I may write in Spanish, I'll add more:


- (la) *bolsa* [de valores] _(stock exchange)_ 
- *bursatil*
Etimología:
del nombre de la familia de banqueros *Van der Bourse*, natural de Brujas, Bélgica.
En el escudo de armas de esta familia aparecían tres bolsas de piel.

- (unas) *sabrinas *_(flap pumps)_
determinado tipo de calzado plano
sinónimos: bailarinas
Etimología:
de *Sabrina*, personaje interpretado por *Audrey Hepburn* en la película Sabrina (1954), dirigida por Billy Wilder.

- (un) *mecenas *_(patron, sponsor)_
persona que patrocina las letras o las artes.
Etimología:
de *Cayo Cilnio Mecenas* (circa 70-8 a. C.) importante impulsor de las artes, protector de jóvenes talentos de la poesía y amigo de destacados autores como Virgilio y Horacio

- (un) *cóctel molotov *(_molotov cocktail) _
bomba incendiaria de fabricación casera, que consiste básicamente en una botella de vidrio rellena de material inflamable de la que cuelga un trapo a modo de mecha.
Etimología:
de *Viacheslav Mijáilovich Mólotov*, político y diplomático soviético.

- (un) *cicerone *_(guide, cicerone)_
guía turístico
Etimología:
de *Marco Tulio Cicerón*

- *América *_(America)_
uno de los 5 continentes
Etimología:
del marino *Américo Vespucio*

- (un) *quinqué*_ (oil lamp, kerosene lamp, Argand lamp)_
una variedad de lámpara de aceite, más compleja que otras, que remplazó al candil como iluminación normal (para quienes podían permitírselo) hasta mediados del siglo XIX.
Etimología:
de *Antoine Quinquet*.
El quinqué fue inventado y patentado por el físico suizo Aimé Argand, y posteriormente perfeccionado y popularizado por el boticario Antoine Quinquet (introdujo algunas mejoras importantes como el característico tubo de vidrio)
Aimé Argand y Antoine Quinquet participaron juntos en la construcción del globo que los famosos hermanos  Montgolfier presentaron al rey Luis XVI.
En inglés quinqué = Argand lamp (<= Aimé Argand)
En francés quinqué = quinquet (<= Antoine Quinquet)

- (un) *mausoleo *_(mausoleum)_
sepulcro monumental.
Etimología:
de *Mausolo*, sátrapa (governador) de Caria.
Falleció en 353 a. C. Fue sucedido por su mujer (y hermana) Artemisia, quien invitó a los grandes artistas griegos de mediados del siglo IV a. C. a que acudieran a la capital de Caria para decorar el Mausoleo de Halicarnaso  (Halicarnaso es actualmente Bodrum, Turquía).
El mausoleo soportó las invasiones y la destrucción de la ciudad por Alejandro Magno, los bárbaros y los árabes... pero, finalmente, fue destruido por un terremoto en el año 1404.



- (el) *martes *_(Tuesday)_
Etimología:
del dios romano *Marte* (Ares griego), dios de la guerra

- (el) *miércoles *_(Wednesday)_
Etimología:
del dios *Mercurio*, dios del comercio y  mensajero de los dioses

- (el) *jueves *_(Thursday)_
Etimología:
del dios *Júpiter* (Zeus griego), dios del cielo y dios principal del panteón de la mitología romana.

- (el) *viernes *_(Friday)_
Etimología:
de la diosa *Venus* (Afrodita griega), diosa de la belleza, la fertilidad, el amor.


- *enero *_(January)_
Etimología:
del dios *Jano*, el espíritu de las puertas y del principio y el final.

- *marzo *_(March)_
Etimología:
del dios romano *Marte* (Ares griego), dios de la guerra

- *julio *_(July)_
Etimología:
de *Julio César *(_Iulius Caesar_) 

- *agosto *_(August)_
en honor del emperador romano *Octavio Augusto* (_Octavius Augustus_).


- (ser un) *casanova*
Hombre que vive muchas aventuras amorosas:
sinónimos y palabras relacionadas: ligón, seductor, conquistador, donjuán, playboy, mujeriego, libertino
Etimología:
de *Giacomo Girolamo Casanova* (1725-1798) aventurero, escritor, diplomático, bibliotecario y agente secreto italiano.

- (ser un) *donjuán / don Juán*
Seductor, hombre con una gran vida amorosa.
Etimologia:
de *Don Juan Tenorio*, personaje de la literatura española creado por Tirso de Molina. Protagonista de la obra de teatro El burlador de Sevilla

- (un) *sádico *(_sadistic /sadist_)
1. adj. y s. Del sadismo o relativo a él:
2. [Persona] que disfruta con la crueldad:
- *sadismo*
1. m. Perversión sexual de quien provoca su propia excitación cometiendo actos de crueldad en otra persona.
2. m. Crueldad refinada, con placer de quien la ejecuta.
- *sadomasoquismo.*
1. m. Tendencia sexual morbosa de quien goza causando y recibiendo humillación y dolor.
Etimología:
de *D. A. François, marqués de Sade*, 1740-1814, escritor francés

- (una) *inocentada *(_practical joke, April Fool joke but not at that date but 28th December_)
f. broma gastada el Día de los Inocentes
Etimología:
El Día de los Santos *Inocentes* es el día en que se conmemora la matanza de los niños menores de dos años nacidos en Belén que ordenó el rey Herodes para intentar deshacerse de Jesús de Nazaret.
Se celebra el 28 de diciembre, y es el día del año en que es costumbre realizar (y recibir) bromas, costumbre seguida también por los medios de comunicación.




- (un) *vatio* (watt) (W)
unidad de potencia del Sistema Internacional de Unidades.
Etimología: 
nombre en honor de *James Watt*.

- (un) *voltio* (volt) (V)
unidad de potencial eléctrico y fuerza electromotriz.
Etimología: 
en honor de *Alessandro Volta*.

- (un) *amperio *(ampere) (A)
unidad de intensidad de corriente eléctrica
Etimología: 
en honor al matemático y físico francés *André-Marie Ampère*.

- (un) *hercio* (hertz) (Hz)
Unidad de frecuencia.
en honor de *Heinrich Rudolf Hertz*.

- (un) *newton *(N)
unidad de fuerza en el Sistema Internacional de Unidades.
Etimología: 
nombre en honor del gran *Isaac Newton*.

- (un) *pascal *(Pa)
Unidad de presión.
Etimología: 
en honor de *Blaise Pasca*l, matemático, físico, filósofo cristiano y escritor francés.

- (un) *julio *(joule) (J)
unidad derivada del SI utilizada para medir energía, trabajo y calor.
Etimología: 
en honor del físico *James Prescott Joule*.

- (un)* culombio *(coulomb) (C)
unidad derivada del sistema internacional para la medida de la magnitud física cantidad de electricidad (carga eléctrica).
Etimología: 
en honor de *Charles-Augustin de Coulomb*, matemático, físico e ingeniero francés.


----------



## franknagy

The person who believes from himself knowing better about a topic than his company is in Hungaria*n
okostóni*. Antal = Anton -> Tóni.

There was a cartoon about a goat who advertised himself as *jack-of-all trades* but he was jack-of-no-trades.
His name was Mekk Elek or Mekk Mester. His name became a common noun as *mekkmester*.

Hat of hunters = *stüszikalap *from a character of Wilhelm Tell saga.
http://bulac.lapunk.hu/?modul=oldal&tartalom=726873
row #2 column #3.


----------



## Red Arrow

Explosión_Implosión said:


> - (el) *martes *_(Tuesday)_
> Etimología:
> del dios romano *Marte* (Ares griego), dios de la guerra
> 
> - (el) *miércoles *_(Wednesday)_
> Etimología:
> del dios *Mercurio*, dios del comercio y  mensajero de los dioses
> 
> - (el) *jueves *_(Thursday)_
> Etimología:
> del dios *Júpiter* (Zeus griego), dios del cielo y dios principal del panteón de la mitología romana.
> 
> - (el) *viernes *_(Friday)_
> Etimología:
> de la diosa *Venus* (Afrodita griega), diosa de la belleza, la fertilidad, el amor.


Same with the Germanic days of the week.

(Dutch - English - Swedish - Meaning)
Maandag - *Monday* - Måndag - *Moon day*
Dinsdag - *Tuesday *- Tisdag - *Týr's day*
Woensdag - *Wednesday* - Onsdag - *Wodan's day / Odin's day*
Donderdag - *Thursday* - Torsdag - *Thunder day / Thor's day*
Vrijdag - *Friday* - Fredag - *Freya's day*
Zaterdag - *Saturday* - Lördag - *Saturnus day* (Roman God) / *Bathing day*
Zondag - *Sunday* - Söndag - *Sun day*


----------



## M Mira

包丁(hōchō), Japanese for kitchen knife, came from 庖丁 (ja: same, zh: páo dīng), a legendary(?) chef of King Hui of Wei appearing in Zhuangzi.

There are disputes regarding whether 庖丁 simply means a cook (kitchen-er) on the pattern of 園丁 (garden-er) or a title-name combo (Dīng the cook) on the pattern of 盜跖 dào zhí, "Zhí the bandit". I personally believe it's the latter, because according to Chinese Text Project, 庖丁 was only ever used in reference of this person, for generic "cook" other words such as 庖廚、庖人、庖宰 were used.


----------



## igusarov

More Russian words:
"*лазарет*", [ɫɐzɐˈrʲɛt] - a small (or maybe temporary) hospital. Originates from Lazarus of Bethany - a person resurrected by Jesus.
"*робингудство*" = "robinhoodness" - activity (or lifestyle) of fighting any inequity in the society. This word is occasional, rarely found in dictionaries, but still instantly understood by any native speaker. Sometimes used to imply posing, stupid or fruitless activity.
"*одиссея*" = "odyssey" - an extended journey, after Homer's traveller Odysseus.
"*кириллица*" = "cyrillic" - the name of Slavic alphabet. Named after Cyril and Methodius, who had put that writing system together.
"*объегорить*" - to fool someone. Etymology is rather complicated, but it starts with St.George's day (here: "Егор").
"*будёновка*" - a type of headwear used in the army of Будённый (not invented by him).


----------



## igusarov

And a few international words:
"*algorithm*" - after Persian mathematician Al-Khwarizmi.
"*atlas*" (album of maps) - after Greek mythological hero Atlas (pictured on the front page of Merkator's maps).
"*sequoia*" - tree genes named after the leader of native American tribe.
"*bluetooth*" (wireless technology) - after Norwegian king.

I'm not sure whether words like "volcano", "hygene", "ocean" qualify or not. They started as the names of ancient Greek or Roman gods.


----------



## franknagy

Igusarov's examples are libing in the Hungarian language, too.


igusarov said:


> "*лазарет*", [ɫɐzɐˈrʲɛt] - a small (or maybe temporary) hospital. Originates from Lazarus of Bethany - a person resurrected by Jesus.


*Lazarétum* = 1. a medieval hospital, 2. an asylum.


igusarov said:


> "*одиссея*" = "odyssey" - an extended journey, after Homer's traveller Odysseus.


*Odisszea *= A long journey full of _inpleasant_ adventures. Slightly better than *"kanosszát járni" <- Walk to Canossa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia* .


igusarov said:


> "*atlas*"


*Atlasz* =1. a (spiral-bound) small or a huge hardcover book of maps 2. A strong man carved in stone wearing a single dhoti holding the balcony of a building. 

------
*Katyusa* or *Sztálin*-orgona = Multiple rocket-launcher or the Soviet Army.


----------



## Red Arrow

How could I forget *een lange jan*? (a long Jan)
It has several meaniings:
-a stroke of Fruittella
-a fried sausage
-a long penis

We also say *een piet* (a Pete) to talk about the male genital organ without using any difficult or dirty language.

Jan and Piet are both typical Dutch names. In fact, there are so many expressions and jokes about those names, these days barely anyone is called Jan or Piet anymore. Furthermore, Jansens is a common surname, and you don't want to call your child Jan Jansens.


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian examples, continued:
*Viganó* = a kind of women's dress from dancer Maria Medina Vigano http://www.artnet.com/artists/carl-pfeiffer/maria-medina-vigano-%C3%A9pouse-de-salvatore-vigano-rMEPFNSowbTO7bcu9ujR9A2.

*Eponym of the Japonese emperor -->
Mikádó* =  фуфайка = military waterproof coat  strange derivation.

Mike = Miska --> The *miskakancsó* is a jar for wine forming a man. 

Johnny = Jancsi --> *jancsiszög* = stud.
                      ---> *keljfeljancsi* = [get up Johnny] = tumple-over.
Adam = Ádám ---> *ádámcsutka *= Adam's apple.
Eve = Éva ---> *évakosztümben van =* she is naked. 
Holy Mary = Szűz Mária [Virgin Mary] --> anya*szűz* meztelen (he or she is naked).
Lucifer =  *lucifer* = naughty boy (hyperactive).
Pharaon = *fáraó = *gambling of the last French kings*.*
Jeremiah = Jeremiás -->* jeremiád(a) = *jeremiad*.*
_Ferdinand Piatnik and Sons_ card manufacturer in Vienna and Budapest --> *Piatnik bosszúja* [P's revenge]= If the player has not utilized his good hand then he will have a bad run of cards.
Jacob's ladder -> *leiterjakab* = Jakab Leiter = a coarse error of translation.


----------



## Red Arrow

Over here Mikado is a game with sticks or chocolate-coated biscuit sticks.
And lucifer is a match. (literally something that brings light)


----------



## franknagy

Red Arrow :D said:


> Over here Mikado is a game with sticks)


The game with sticks is called in Hungary _Marokkó _(just like the African Sate).
Eve = Éva ---> *évakosztümben van =* she is naked.
Adam = Ádám ---> *ádámkosztümben van =* he is naked.


----------



## franknagy

Expensive meat dishes are named after aristocrats, like Stroganoff, Welington, Esterházy.

_Dilute roliy soups_ served in Hungarian scholar canteens are named after a novel of Zilahy: "Something is driven by the water".
That is* zilahy*-leves.
Such soups have another name after the BMW cars.
*Béemvé*-leves <- *b*ele *m*inden *v*acakot! = Put in every trash!


----------



## rusita preciosa

A few Russian eponyms that I do not believe exist in other languages:
*марш Мендельсона* /march Mendelsona/ - wedding march (after the composer Felix Mendelssohn)
*Бикфордов шнур* /bikfordov shnur/ - fuse (lit. Bickford's rope, after its inventor Willian Bickford)
*таблица Менделеева* /tablitsa Mendeleeva/ - periodic table (after its inventor Dmitriy Mendeleev)


----------



## franknagy

rusita preciosa said:


> A few Russian eponyms that I do not believe exist in other languages:
> *таблица Менделеева* /tablitsa Mendeleeva/ - periodic table (after its inventor Dmitriy Mendeleev)


Hungarian: Mengyelejev-féle periódusos rendszer.
This is the Szabó-Lakatos-féle periódusos rendszer.
The spiral periodic chart.
The chemical galaxy.


----------

